# D'Outlook sur PC à Mail sur Mac OS X



## Adrienhb (6 Décembre 2004)

Hullo,

Récupérer ses documents, ses images, ses films, ses musiques sur un pc pour les passer à un mac est une chose facile (un bête double côpier/coller) et ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes.

Par contre récupérer ses mails qui sont sur outlook (je pense que ça marche aussi avec Outlook express) pour les passer du pc au mac... c'est autre chose.
Voici un rapide pas-à-pas d'après ce que j'ai fait entre le pc sous xp d'une amie et son iBook. Désolé par avance, je n'ai plus de pc sous la main, je vous décris ça de mémoire:
- Télécharger et installer Mozilla sur son pc.
- Aller dans le mailer de Mozilla et importer les boîtes mail d'Outlook.
- Retrouver (c'est une horreur de faire une recherche sous xp!!!!) les boîtes mail importées dans le dossier Mozilla (qui se trouve dans votre dossier utilisateur).
- Chaque boîte mail d'Outlook importée se sera multipliée par 4 avec le même nom, mais pour 3 de ces nouveaux fichiers avec une extension (le .quelquechose) distincte et pour le dernier aucune extension. Ce dernier fichier devrait aussi être le seul à "peser" quelque chose.
- Copier les fichiers sans extensions sur une clé usb, un cd, sur votre mac directement.
- Lancer Mail
- Dans le menu "Fichier", sélectionner "importer des boîtes à lettres...", sélectionner "Netscape/Mozilla" et sélectionner le dossier contenant les fichiers venant du pc.
- Valider et... valààà! De belles boîtes bien remplies dans Mail!   

Vali, valoù, j'espère que ça pourra vous aider.

Bon switch!

A.

ps:
N'hésitez pas à essayer d'autres mailers: Eudora est génial (si, si) et Thunderbird  s'annonce très prometteur par exemple.


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2004)

Excellent !!!!
merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup, je ne m'étais pas encore penché sur le probleme, et ben voila du temps de gagner.
 Je vais aller récupérer mes anciens mails dès ce soir.
 Merci


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Décembre 2004)

De rien!
Merci Naas!
Fred, je serais curieux de savoir si tout s'est bien passé pour toi, et si tu as des commentaires ou des précisions à ajouter, n'hésite pas (une précision qui serait utile serait d'indiquer comment facilement retrouver les bal (l'arborescence par exemple) ou les trois extensions qui s'ajoutent aux fichiers dont on n'a pas besoin).

Allez on va les aider à switcher non!

Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## nicogala (6 Décembre 2004)

Oui, ce serait pas mal si plusieurs personnes exposaient leurs variantes de cette méthode, pour l'enrichir au fur et à mesure


----------



## Advanting (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

le moyen le plus simple de transférer ses boîtes, son répertoire et son calendrier Outlook PC vers le mac est d'utiliser un utilitaire pour PC qui s'appelle "outloo2mac" éditeur: http://www.littlemachines.com/

Cela marche remarquablement bien, l'ayant utilisé pour un ami ayant switché la semaine dernière.

A bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Cool vivement que mon Pb arrive pour faire le passage pc mac en douceur


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Décembre 2004)

Sinon, y'a une autre possibilité, aussi casse gueule que la première, et qui marche également :

1. Ouvrir Outlook Express sous windows
2. Importer les messages d'Outlook vers Outlook Express
3. Sélectionner tous les mails sous Outlook Express, glissé/coller dans un dossier (fichiers '.eml')
4. Copier ce dossier sur le disque dur mac
5. Ouvrir Microsoft Entourage  sous OsX
6. Glisser/coller les fichiers '.eml' dans Microsoft Entourage
7. Ouvrir mail et importer les mails depuis Microsoft Entourage

Ouf, c'est fini, et c'est impec, bien qu'un peu long. Et ça permet d'économiser 10$ pour un logiciel qui ne servira qu'une seule fois...


----------



## mattthieu (9 Décembre 2004)

est-ce que ta méthode conserve l'arborescence des mails, TheraBylerm?


----------



## nicogala (9 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Et ça permet d'économiser 10$ pour un logiciel qui ne servira qu'une seule fois...


 ... et le prix de la licence M$ Office pour Entourage dont on ne se servira qu'une fois ?
Non, décidément, je préfère la méthode du libre décrite par Adrienhb...


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Décembre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que ta méthode conserve l'arborescence des mails, TheraBylerm?


Yep, ma méthode conserve l'arborescence des mails, si tu glisses/colles tes messages en 3, vérifie de mettre tes mails mails dans des dossiers séparés...

Crée par exemple, un dossier : boite de réception, message envoyés... etc que tu glisseras/colleras sous entourage.

Lorsque tu importeras tes email dans le logiciel mail, un nouveau dossier nommé "import" sera crée les sous dossiers importés de Entourage : boite de réception, brouillon... etc

Rien ne t'empêche ensuite de déplacer ces messages vers ta boite de réception dans mail...

Sinon, date, heure, destinataire, fichiers joints... etc sont conservés aussi !

J'espère que je ne me suis pas trop noyé dans mes explications...



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ... et le prix de la licence M$ Office pour Entourage dont on ne se servira qu'une fois ?


Et, c'est vrai qu'il faudra payer la licence Entourage dont on ne se servira qu'une fois... j'avais oublié ce détail, car Office m'a été livré avec mon mac... (dans ma tête, du coup, tous les macs sont livrés avec Office... logique XP que je n'ai pas encore tout à fait perdu peut être ?


----------



## orangemeca (7 Mars 2005)

Advanting a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> le moyen le plus simple de transférer ses boîtes, son répertoire et son calendrier Outlook PC vers le mac est d'utiliser un utilitaire pour PC qui s'appelle "outloo2mac" éditeur: http://www.littlemachines.com/
> 
> ...



J'ai donc acheté ce soft en ligne et eprouve quelques difficultés à l'utiliser, car il semble faire du selectif, acr au départ 1500 messages et à l'arrivée 8, donc visiblement un petit problème que je n'arrive pas à ce jour à regler, si d'autres personnes pouvaient faire partager leur expérience sur le produit, cela serait fort sympathique.( petite précision j'utilise Outlook 2003 )


----------



## orangemeca (14 Mars 2005)

Pour mener à bien le transfère avec ce logiciel, j'ai procédé par etape, à savoir mois par mois, par contre une fois sur le Mac, le contenu des mails est nickel, mais les dates de reception sont fantaisistes, j'ai déja reçu des mails du 31 mars 2005 ?


----------



## toutletoutim (15 Mai 2005)

auss





			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Récupérer ses documents, ses images, ses films, ses musiques sur un pc pour les passer à un mac est une chose facile (un bête double côpier/coller) et ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes.
> 
> ...



Voilà la question est dans le Titre est ce valable pour les contacts???


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mai 2005)

toutletoutim a dit:
			
		

> auss
> 
> Voilà la question est dans le Titre est ce valable pour les contacts???




Pas sûr du tout... à essayer.
Désolé.

A.


----------



## tdml (18 Mai 2005)

variante de la première méthode (mais un peu plus rapide) :
- télécharger, installer et lancer Thunderbird sur le PC
- importer le fichier .pnm (je crois que c'est ça) d'Outlook,
- exporter en .mbox
- copier le résultat sur le mac (via réseau, clef USB, ou en invoquant un sort de téléportation)
- ouvrir Mail.app
- importer (option "autre")

Ça gagne un peu de temps parce que :
- Thunderbird est moins lourd que Mozilla 
- Mail galère moins en important un fichier qu'en "pilotant" une autre application (la différence est notoire quand on a beaucoup de mails)


Suggestion : on peut aussi en profiter pour explorer Thunderbird, qu'est pas mal du tout...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

test pour voir si ça marche


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

il y a d'autres solutions plus ou moin longue à mettre en oeuvre.
l'ideal c'est d'avoir un compte gmail de google.
1) télécharger Gmail loader
2) ce programme va envoyer tous vos mails vers votre compte gmail
3) parametrez votre compte en pop
4) récuperez vos messages et hop

autrement on peut se transmettre ses mail par internet non?
a++++


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juin 2005)

mitch2 a dit:
			
		

> il y a d'autres solutions plus ou moin longue à mettre en oeuvre.
> l'ideal c'est d'avoir un compte gmail de google.
> 1) télécharger Gmail loader
> 2) ce programme va envoyer tous vos mails vers votre compte gmail
> ...



Oui, mais a priori le problème d'une telle solution, c'est qu'elle change les headers (date et adresse d'envoi), voir la présentation des mails...

A.


----------



## smogogo (7 Juin 2005)

Hello @ tous, mon 1er post dans ce forum et pas le dernier !
Je vais passer sous peu de l'autre côté de la force après plus de 8 ans dans le monde des PC...

Je poste ici car j'utilise quotidiennement Outlook sur mon PC. Pour le rapatriement des mails, je pense avoir compris la procédure, mais je ne trouve rien qui parle des contacts, des rendez-vous et des tâches (qui, je pense, vont respectivement dans "Adress book" et "iCal" si je suis bien).

Qu'en est-il de la récupération ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juin 2005)

smogogo a dit:
			
		

> Hello @ tous, mon 1er post dans ce forum et pas le dernier !
> Je vais passer sous peu de l'autre côté de la force après plus de 8 ans dans le monde des PC...


Bienvenue! 



			
				smogogo a dit:
			
		

> Je poste ici car j'utilise quotidiennement Outlook sur mon PC. Pour le rapatriement des mails, je pense avoir compris la procédure, mais je ne trouve rien qui parle des contacts, des rendez-vous et des tâches (qui, je pense, vont respectivement dans "Adress book" et "iCal" si je suis bien).
> 
> Qu'en est-il de la récupération ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Ça on cherche encore une solution simple et gratuite...   :rose: 
A priori la méthode que je décris en haut ne fonctionne pas.
Peut-être en passant par Thunderbird?
En tout cas si tu trouves une solution, on prend!

Bon switch, et n'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions!

A.


ps:
En effet Adresse Book est utilisé pour les contacts et iCal pour les rendez-vous et les tâches.


----------



## smogogo (7 Juin 2005)

ok merci, pas forcément la réponse que j'espérais...
Pour les mails et les tâches, ce ne pose pas trop de problèmes, mais les RDV et contacts, c'est vachement plus sérieux, je n'ai pas envie de tout retaper à la main


----------



## zooropa (26 Juillet 2005)

orangemeca a dit:
			
		

> Pour mener à bien le transfère avec ce logiciel, j'ai procédé par etape, à savoir mois par mois, par contre une fois sur le Mac, le contenu des mails est nickel, mais les dates de reception sont fantaisistes, j'ai déja reçu des mails du 31 mars 2005 ?



Il faut faire comme indiqué sur le site de Little Machines:

*Mail shows the wrong date for imported emails*
It may be your email has non-US date formats to begin with. If this is the case, you may want to change your date settings on both your Windows and Macintosh machines to US/English before performing your conversion and importing operations. 

Outlook2Mac converts US/English dates to the standard MBOX format. If the date in the header is formatted differently from the US/English version of Outlook, the dates may not convert well. We don't currently support date formats other than US/English. 

Je l'ai fait, ça marche niquel, sur plus de 2000 mails...


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Récupérer ses documents, ses images, ses films, ses musiques sur un pc pour les passer à un mac est une chose facile (un bête double côpier/coller) et ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes.
> 
> ...


Salut,
j'ai quand même un peu galéré pour transférer mes BAL, d'où les précisions suivantes : 

- apres avoir importé vos BAL de OE dans Mozilla il y une BAL OE Mail de créé. Pour le retrouver facilement dans les méandres d'XP faites un clic droit sur la BAL puis Copy Folder Location ... Une fois collé dans Text Edit ou dans l'Explorateur vous aurez directement le chemin à partir de C:.
- l'importation ne marche pas si on grave justeles fichiers boites de reception, boite d'envoie .... il faut graver tout le dossier à partir de Local Folder.

Voilà pour les précisions.


----------



## whereismymind (11 Novembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; comment passer le carnet d'adresse d'Oulook/Outlook Express sur Carnet d'adresses. Tr&#232;s simple, c'est fait en 30 secondes !

- Importation du carnet d'adresses dans Thunderbird (sur PC)
- Exportation au format LDIF
- Importation dans Carnet d'adresses

Et voilou


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Hello,

Quelle procédure as-tu utilisée ?

Thx


----------



## whereismymind (27 Novembre 2006)

J'ai décrit en détail ma procédure, qu'est ce que tu veux savoir de plus, je vois pas


----------



## fredox34 (8 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à Tous,

Voilà venant du monde PC, j'ai voulu récupérer mes mails que j'avais sous Outlook Express, après x recherches sur le forum et le net, je n'ai trouvé que des récupération via Outlook. Je me suis penché sur le sujet car je n'avais pas envi de perdre mes années de mails.

Avant tout il vous faut sauvegarder vos fichiers dbx qui se trouve dans vos profils sous windows. 

La solution que j'ai trouvé est assez simple grâce à l'installation de Thunderbird.

1 - Installez Thunderbird sur votre PC et votre MAC http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/products/thunderbird/

2- Lancer Thunderbird sous le pc il vous proposera de transférer vos mails de outlook express dedans

3- Quand ce transfert est fini fermer Thunderbird et allez dans 

C:\Documents and Settings\NOMDEVOTRESESSION\ApplicationData\Thunderbird\Profiles\NONQUETHUNDERBIRDDONNE.default\
mail\ 

vous copiez le répertoire Local Folders vers votre MAC

Sur le mac vous allez dans le répertoire Utilisateur\NOMDEVOTRESESSION\le rep thunderbird. Vous trouverez le dossier mail copier le local Folders récupéré depuis votre PC dans le local Folders du mac.

Vous lancez ensuite Thunderbird sur le mac et vous pouvez constatez que vous avez tous vos mails. 

Vous avez une possibilité si vous le souhaitez déplacer ce répertoire dans le répertoire et partition que vous aurez sélectionné, tous simplement dans les option paramètre des comptes vous choisissez le répertoire de destination et ensuite bien sur vous copiez tout le rep local folders dans le nouveau chemin.

En espérant aider certaines personnes qui feront le grand saut vers ce fabuleux monde du MAC

Nota : Je suis en train d'étudier la possibilité de récupérer le mon carnet d'adresse en .wab

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas.


----------



## Pavat69 (18 Décembre 2006)

Salut Freedox,  je souhaiterais savoir si tu peux ensuite de Mozzilla exporter tes mails vers entourage ?


----------



## fredox34 (19 Décembre 2006)

Slt Pavat le monde est petit  je te test &#231;a et te tiens au courant soit par le forum soit via msn tu as install&#233; ton skypee ?

++


----------



## fredox34 (19 Décembre 2006)

Pavat je viens de tester pour essayer de passer les mails de Thunderbird vers entourage mais sans succès le mac est surement alergique à tout ce qui porte le nom Microsoft :rateau:


----------



## macRiton (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis aussi dans la recerche de solution pour les transferts d'emails de PC ( outlook Express) a Mac ( Entrourage).  J'ai cherche, j'ai essaye et je me suis pris des claques ... 

J'ai vu Outlook2mac mais il faut tout remettre sous Outlook..

La plupart des solutions ne garde pas les folders et arborescence... et/ou sont valides pour des petites boites sans trop d'emails...

Je suis  train de passer a Mac mais dans la douleur et avec la charge de travail actuelle, toute solution est bienvenue.  C'est regrettable pour Appel de ne pas proposer un programme pour importer les email s des autres plateformes ... chose indispensable dans le monde professionel.  Dans plusieurs mois beaucoup plus de service mail seront IMAP et on en parlera plus mais dans l'immediat c'est une vraie plaie qui donne envie de rester dans un confort PC. Confort de pourvoir avoir tous ces emails sous la main... 8GB dans mon cas...


Merci pour les coups de pouces.
Riton


----------



## macRiton (25 Décembre 2006)

Re-Bonjour,

Tout en Anglais bien sure mais un email qui est IMAP pour 10GB est assez bien elabore et qui peut ete une solution pour les personnes qui travaille sur plusieurs machines et on des grosses boites email est :  http://www.runbox.com/twiki/bin/view/RunboxHelp/IMAP

Dans ce cas le transfert est plus simple entre PC et Mac

A+
Riton


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

Salut Riton,
Je constate que je ne suis pas le seul à m'emberlificoter les pinceaux pour transférer mes mail avec le carnet d'adresse vers ce nouvel univers qu'est mac.
Peux tu me dire si la solution que tu préconises a été couronnée de succès.
Ansi que le chemin utilisée pour arriver à tes fins.
Merci d'avance.
Toone


----------



## macRiton (29 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour Toonersg,

Je dois faire le tranfert demain... je n'ai pas eu le temps ... et je dois avouer que j'esperais voir un peu d'aide venir de ce forum ...  mais une mission de derniere minute et gros probleme de connection en Asie ... m'ont retenus.

Je ferai part du bon ou mauvais resultat ce weekend si possible.

A+
Riton

PS>; souce :   http://www.schwie.com/brad/?p=22
http://www.oreillynet.com/cs/user/view/cs_msg/9928
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040325164915651
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/apple_switch.asp


----------



## macRiton (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'en Che un max ... 
J'ai achete et installe little machine / Outlook2mail ... 
Il faut selectonner un a un les folders ... j'en ai 868 ... Ca fatigue la main de cocher ces petites cases ( tres petites en plus) ... Ensuite ... de 12H28 a 19H40 pour que Outlook to Mail fac son boulot ... il 'est arretrer une 60 taines de fois et si on est pas la => ca attends => 2 heures de perdu en pensant que ca fontionnerait tout seul ...
Donc il faut rester derriere sa machine. :sleep:

Finalement, passage des fichiers sur le Mac...  Entourage, pas moyen d'importer ... Litte Machine explque de faire un glisser des folders ... j'applique ... vu la taille cela ne s'est jamais termine et Enrourage c'est plante ... Ho Happy days ...   Il ya bien eu des folders passe dans Entourage mais partiellement => faut tout verifier un a un  ... pas le temps pour ce travail de fourmis ...  LE PIRE, l'arorecence des folders a disparu ... Dans ce grand bonheur, tous les nouveaux folders ont ete nommee _personnal folders quelquechose_ ... tres partique pour retrouver ces folders ( fichiers en FR.)...

Je decide de faire du netoyage pour trouver une autre solution ... mais pour supprimer chaque Folfer ... il faut y aller un a un ( Hooo le temps ...), pas moyen de les selectionner tous ... donc je les fais glisser un a un ( Hoooo Happy Day ) dans la poubelle d'entrourage ...  haaaa mon poignee aura fait sa gym aujourd'hui ...

Le je reparts pour faire le transit via MAIL et ensuite faire un import des emails dans entourage ...

Mail a bien trouver et importer les folders mais ils commencent tous par le meme nom ... grrr  et je ne trouve pas les emails dans les folders ... 
Maintenant je vais essayer de les faire passer sous Entourage ... 

Pour l'insant, si j'ai un conseil a donner ... Windows c'est pas si mal ... j'ai moins souffert que ca en tout cas ... demain la semaine commence et j'ai pas le temps pour essayer ... ce sera donc avec un PC que je commence 2007.

A+
Riton


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2007)

macRiton a dit:


> *Pour l'insant, si j'ai un conseil a donner ... Windows c'est pas si mal *... j'ai moins souffert que ca en tout cas ... demain la semaine commence et j'ai pas le temps pour essayer ... ce sera donc avec un PC que je commence 2007.


C'est bizarre cette r&#233;action... parce que tu n'as pas r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes mails Outlook dans Entourage (deux produits Microsoft), alors Windows est meilleur. Tu as d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; de r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes mail Outlook d'une machine Windows vers une autre machine Windows ?  m&#234;me gal&#232;re... je me suis retrouv&#233; avec des doublons et des contacts non import&#233;s, sans parler des comptes emails. Pourtant la sauvegarde Outlook de l'ancienne machine a &#233;t&#233; faite en ".pst".  Perso, je dirais plut&#244;t que le format "Outlook" est vraiment une usine &#224; gaz...


----------



## macRiton (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour NightWalker,

Je peste sur le passage de emails ... , le transfert de PC a MAC.... la perte des aborescences des fichiers, le temps perdu, ...
J'ai eu des %#&$^ problemes avec les PCs mais ce transfert est vraiment aussi penible..

*Pro MAC: oui*
J'ai achete a ma femme un Imac pour le bureau il y a un peu moins 2 ans et plus potrable mac Blanc  ... Gbook.. pour deplacement/maison  Depuis elle est autonome et je vois qu'elle n'a pas beaucoup de probleme ...  j'utilise souvent son Mac a la maison..
Ja'i achete un Imac a ma mere car je trouvais cela convivial et facile d'utilisation.
J'ai fait virer deux PC au bureau pour les remplacer par des macs ... car j'en avais marre de voir les PC se planter, prendre des virus, et les gens faire ce que j'appelle la course au Software.... On garde un PC au bureau pour le dessin technique SOLID WORK... , un autre pour la compta et une autre PC portable pour une personne qui comme moi voyage beaucoup, croule sous le boulot et n'as pas le temps de faire la transition ... 
Ceci pour dire que je suis pro mac...


*OUTLOOK/ENTOURAGE:*
J'ai fais ma petite enquete sur differents sites et aupres d'amis ... qui sont pour dire qu"entourage est une bonne solution pour Mac.  J'utilisais Outlook Express pour le bureau et Thunderbird pour les emails  prive,  pour les RV, le calandrier Google et spongecell.
Ceci pour dire qu'Entourage est un bon produit ... plebiciite par des utiliasateurs de platfome OS


Pour les passages d'un systeme Windows a l'autre ( 98,Me,XP) et d'un programme mail a l'autre ... cela c'est fait tres facilement avec un programme qui s'apple Back Rex Expert ... et qui fait le transit simplement ... Toutes les regles, compte, mot de passe, emails, arborescendes des folders s'est retrouve intacte.

C'est vrai que Outlook Express ( ou Outlook) et Entourages sont 2 produits MS et MS aurait pu penser a une solution... mais on ne peut pas leur en vouloir de ne pas promouvoir Mac

Maintenant, ce sur quoi je veux mettre l'accent, ici, c'est qu"Appel qui courtise pour passer sur MAC pourrait proposer les solutions porgrammes (ou serveurs temporaire) pour faire une transition sans douleurs, perte et casse tete... 

Je vais probablement devoir trouver une solution IMAP pour permettre de garder les emails et leur arrangement  ... 

A+
Riton


----------



## NightWalker (2 Janvier 2007)

Qu'on ne se trompe pas... j'utilise sur mon PC au bureau "Outlook". Je trouve que c'est un bon produit qui regroupe un carnet d'adresse, un agenda, un calendrier et mail. Idem pour Entourage que je trouve un bon produit mais je ne l'utilise pas. 

Ce que je reproche à ces produits est que, comme d'habitude, un peu bâclé. Comme j'ai expliqué sur mon précédent poste. C'est vraiment le bordel pour transférer les données vers une nouvelle installation. C'est dommage que l'on soit obligé de passer par un logiciel tiers, or Outlook inclut justement la possibilité d'archiver les données et les récupérer ailleurs. Malheureusement on est obligé de repasser derrière pour vérifier si les contacts ont bien été transférés, si les mails... bref.


----------



## zoopie (27 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà : je viens juste de rentrer des USA. J'ai un PC qui est dans mon déménagement quelque part à Los Angeles. 
J'ai acheté un portable mac dès que je suis arrivée en France (pour avoir un clavier azerty).
J'ai sauvegardé tout mon disque dur PC sur un disque dur externe, j'ai même dupliqué les .dbx de ma boite aux lettres dans un autre dossier pour les retrouver facilement.

Mais là j'ai plus le PC. J'ai le mac, le disque dur externe, et mes fichiers .dbx. Et j'arrive à rien. Snort. J'ai tenté de télécharger mozilla sur mac (très fière de mon idée) : marche pas. J'ai même tenté eudora... marche pas.
Je suis à cours d'idées.

Please help ?

Zoopie  

PS : pour celui qui savait pas comment transférer ses mails de PC à PC, je peux l'aider. C'est aussi bête que tordue comme astuce. Surprenant n'est-il pas...


----------



## zoopie (27 Juin 2007)

La soluce que j'ai bidouillée est pas parfaite, puisqu'elle ne m'a pas permis de récupérer mes groupes de contacts. Mais bon, si ça peut aider quelqu'un :

J'ai un compte gmail, dans lequel j'avais importé mon carnet d'adresses depuis mon PC. J'ai ensuite exporté ledit carnet depuis ce compte vers mon mac, en format CVS outlook (me demandez pas pourquoi c'est c'ui-là qu'a marché...).
Carnet d'adresses de mac a reconnu le fichier, même s'il m'a mis nom et prénom sous le prénom.

Mais faut dire que j'avais pas de numéros de téléphone ni adresse postale dans mes fiches de contacts.

Zoopie


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juin 2007)

c'est que c'est un peu tordu... mais pas mal du tout...


----------



## bazino (9 Novembre 2007)

Pas de nouvelles solution dans le domaine ? J'aimerais bien récuàérer mon agenda et mes contacts...
​


----------



## everglad1999 (31 Décembre 2007)

quelqu'un a essayé cela : *www.weirdkid.com/products/emailchemy/index.html* ? J'ai plusieurs grosses boites Outlook a faire bouger vers Apple Mail... Si vous avez d'autres idées welcome.

Joyeuses fêtes a tous


----------



## anansi (3 Janvier 2008)

Pour reprendre le fil de la discussion et importer l'ensemble des Contacts d'Outlook (effectué avec un fichier Contacts professionnels de 407 fiches complètes):

1. Télécharger et installer Mozilla Thuderbird
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/products/thunderbird/

2. A l'installation, sélectionner une importation des contacts et messages d'Outlook (ou Outlook Express, c'est vous qui voyez). Après, c'est tout automatique.

3. Allez dans Thunderbird, ouvrir le Carnet d'adresses, puis "Outils/ Exporter"
Le fichier exporté est au format .ldif

4. Copier le fichier .ldif sur votre mac (Bureau)

5. Ouvrir Carnet d'adresses
Fichier/ Importer/ LDIF...
Sélectionner le fichier de vos contacts.
Eliminer les doublons si nécessaire

Et voilà.
Sans problèmes pour un import de 407 fiches de Outlook 2002/ WindowsXP vers Tiger/MacBook Pro 2.2.


----------



## hasha (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
avez vous une solution pour migrer depuis Windows Mail (vista) vers Mail?


----------



## Hiryuu (2 Septembre 2009)

Salut 

Je refais monter le poste car le problème est toujours d'actualité.

J'ai windows vista j'ai voulu importer mes mails sous Apple Mail, mais j'ai essayé toutes les solutions possible (thunderbird, passer sous MS Outlook). Rien ne marche Windows Mail semble hermétique à toute importation.

Quelqu'un aurait une piste pour passer de Windows Mail à Apple Mail ?


----------



## pickwick (2 Septembre 2009)

Hiryuu a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je refais monter le poste car le problème est toujours d'actualité.
> 
> ...



Regarde là peut-être :
http://www.45rpmsoftware.com/45RPM/MailRaider.html


----------



## Hiryuu (2 Septembre 2009)

Salut Picwik

Mailraider sert pour les fichier d'Outlook or sous vista c'est Windows mail c'est différent.

Sinon comment faire pour importer des fichiers .eml à la limite tous mes emails sont sous formes .eml, mais j'ai lu quelque par que directement du répoire windows mail ce n'était pas possible de les réutiliser, peut être qu'en exportant sous la forme windows mail...

Des idées ??


----------



## Hiryuu (4 Septembre 2009)

Bon j'ai trouvé la solution avec windows mail

Il faut installer MS Outlook (j'ai utilisé la version 2003).
Puis sous windows mail il faut exporter les boites de réception vers MS Entourage.
On ferme Windows mail et on ouvre tout de suite MS Outlook. Normalement les emails apparaissent dans la boite de réception sinon un simple "envoyer/recevoir" devrait suffire.

Ensuite on installe Thunderbird et on importe les emails et les adresses. On les récupère pour les mettre sur Thunderbird sur e mac et on importe sous apple mail.

Seulement pour le carnet d'adresse sous vista ce sont des cartes de visites donc il faut les importer une à une sous MS Outlook. je n'ai pas réussi à grouper les importations.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai une vieille archive outlook pst de 2004, je n'ai pas de pc ni de bootcamp, y a-t-il une solution d'importation ?


----------



## Dudul Mac (22 Mars 2010)

Comme dit précédemment, il y a Out2Mac ici : http://www.littlemachines.com/download.php
Bon, je sais, c'est un rageant de payer 10 $ pour un soft qui ne servira (presque) qu'une fois.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mars 2010)

Il y a aussi http://www.convertmyemail.com/outlook-to-entourage.php
qui m'attire plus parce que j'utilise entourage et que je ne sais pas si c'est un pst 2000 ou 2003, mais le soft est un .exe, il va falloir trouver un PC. Payer une licence pour un soft windows est une chose que je n'esperais pluq vivre.


----------

